# new eco



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello I recently purchased a bag of Eco Complete and have a question. The bag I got seems to have tiny bits of brown-reddish gravel pieces with some also being gray, mixed with the black sand. However, most of the gravel pieces are blackish but is this normal or did I get a bad bag? I have never seen eco complete close up so am unfamiliar with it except for Internet pictures.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I've noticed that eco has changed too. I just bought 6 bags, 3 from a LFS, and 3 from Foster and Smith and they are the same.
The grain size is much larger, with some shells. There are different color gravel mixed in as well.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I gought 6 bags from foster and smith and it is as you described. The thing is one of the biggest reasons i bought it is because its supposed to be black.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since Eco is mined it will have some inconsistency from batch to batch. As long as the liguid is clear, it's not bad.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

lol i also got some of the larger rock/gravel bags for x-mas. didnt notice till i mixed it in with my old eco, its not to bad if you had some previous rich black eco adding to it, but if thats all you got then man its ugly!


----------



## JoeWhiteFish (Feb 13, 2008)

Obvious question here, but...

You do have the Eco Complete Planted substrate, not the Eco Complete Cichlid, correct?

On the Carib Sea website, the pics of the Cichlid mix have shells in them.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello yes the bags I got were the regular Eco Complete. The only reason why I thought there might be a mix up is that on the CaribSea website, the Eco Complete "Cichlid" appears to have more gray like bits that my bags came with. The older Eco Complete I have is a solid,even black and doesn't have large gray chunks like the new bags have.


----------



## caribsea (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, my name is Jud and I work for CaribSea and handle most of the product questions. I just wanted to post this in order to let you all know what I know about the recent problems with Eco planted and also so I can get my contact info out there for folks who have purchased product and are not satisfied.

Eco black was always intended to be black even though the current material has not been consistent. Shipping multicolored Eco was a mistake and was not intentional. On the bright side, if the color is appealing to you or is not the issue the material is minerally identical to the black material it just is a different color.

I want to say that anyone that has issues that have purchased the product or if anyone is having trouble getting product that is the color they would like I would like for that person to contact me. 
My contact info is:
Jud McCracken
877-898-6108
[email protected]


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool move Jud.


----------

